# MAY/JUNE 2WW ~ TTC Naturally



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

NEW HOME EVERYONE 

honeybun16 
meljn
Caddy
Kamac80
smiley4
Clare_W 
MrsRedcap
sailaice
emma.b
emilycaitlin
Sassybird
JJR
birdbrain 
Emlejai1975

Love, luck and babydust......

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Caddy and Katy  Really sorry to you both.....take care xxxxx

Sassy ~ welcome 

Mel ~ have a lovely time!

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Sassybird (Jan 27, 2006)

Hello and thanks for the warm welcome 

Sorry to caddy and katy who had the evil witch turn up 

Hope you have a nice holiday mele

Mrs redcap hope she stays away for you 

Not really any news from me apart from that I started spotting last night which is 5 days before af shows  I just want this cycle to be over and done with now so I can carry on with the next one.



Sassy.x.


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Feels like the   is in her way...The cramps have started.

Oh well try again next month! 

Vicki x


----------



## Sassybird (Jan 27, 2006)

Oh no mrs redcap I was hoping the wave of nauseau was a good sign for you. 

Sassy.x.


----------



## Starry.Sky (Feb 8, 2006)

Hello everyone - may i please join the madness?? i am in 2ww to find out if i have had very early m/c, im going mad with anxiety. Sorry if this is a repeat for those ive already spoken to but heres my little tale: 

Had an unusual period last month: started early for 1st time ever in 10 yrs, no blood just a tinted discharge, the day after it stopped (30th April) I did HPT and got a natural   !! cos i had a bleed/period i went to the doc he told me to wait a week test again and come back if its still positive as it sounds like an early m/c, if still positive another week later will have scan for viable pg. Ive tried to be good and wait to test on 9th but i'm testing crazy & and have increasing pg symptoms just like AF symptoms, think it must be in my head due to what doc said about m/c he seemed so sure and wouldn't do bloods/scan for another 2 weeks.

Here are my syptoms so far:  
30/4: (1st test +) = tender (.)(.) 
31/4: (2nd test +) = sore (.)(.), bloating
2/5: (3rd test -  ) = sore (.)(.), bloating
4/5: (4th test +) = really sore (.)(.), bloating, dizziness, nausea - smell of choc making me gag

Ok so you are defo thinking    im not gonna do anymore till 9th, desperation is not an attractive thing is it?

Happy waiting everyone


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Don't give up Vicki not yet!! People get AF pains and they still are pg!!  
Hi BirdBrain!!
I am no expert but I think 3+ are excellent signs. Cant you ask to be scanned? or at least blood test done. I mean you are having positive tests and have had a bleed I would ring doc again


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

Birdbrain,  I agree,  3+ has to be good some how,  i would go back to the doc's asap if i was you,

Mrs Redcap,  i hope AF does not show up don't give up hope, it ain't over until the red shows,

I hope everyone has a lovely weekend in the sunshine


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

afternoon all well i seem to have lost any syptoms i had yesterday today. so jsut waiting to see now


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

For you hunny

Vicki x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

BB hope it works out for you


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

My af is due sunday and think it will arrive then.  Of on holiday tomorrow but good luck everyonr. It always makes me sad when a new ttc naturally thread starts as it means another month where we aren't pg. Take care , Mel***


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Have a great time Mel!!...Don't forget your toothbrush   

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi girls i go away for 24 hours and we have a new thread!!!

Mel - have a great holiday hun - where u going?

Hi birdbrain and welcome hun.

Well ive been off work today - blimey!!! Thats a first for me!! And the news said it would rain today and well the sun is a funny looking rain!!

Only 4 days left - know im not pg though

Kate xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

think the rain is supposed to hit us up here tonight and tomorrow jsut in time for my days off


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

always the way that - yesturday i thought great its going to rain on the one day i have off and it was sunny so i was happy!!!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

i'm quite lucky get to sit out in the warm at work while the children are playing


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

oooooooohhh u lucky thing!! Same as my mum!!! Me im stuck indoors in a ward where they whack the radiators up!!!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

sounds like fun lol


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Looks like the witch is arriving...started brown spotting


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

oh no vicki - oh hun i keep meaning to send your tesco vouchers - when do u need them by?


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

sorry to hear that.


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi Kate,

You can send them up end of May if you like..thats when they end.

Thanks a million hunny  

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

ok no probs vicki will do that next week


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

i need to get some off my mum for you


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Vicki sorry to hear the witch is arriving


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Clare-does your nursery not collect the tescos vouchers? Hope the witch stays away from you(for around 9months!) 

Kate-We are going to Scotland! With my bf and her dp. So it should be good. Witch due sunday-if shes going to come i hope shes not late as i want a good   obviously would rather be pg.

Vicki-so sorry hun. Big   to you.

birdbrain-hope it all works out for you. Positive vibes your way.   

Sassy-spotting 5days before af   fingers crossed its a good sign for you! 

Katy and sailaice-how are you both? Well i hope.  

Speak to you all in a week. Kate please text with any exciting news(that can't wait till i get home!)
Take care, Mel***


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi all,

I'm due to test on the 14th, so fingers crossed and i wish you all luck.

I am on Metformin due to PCOS and we are TTC natually.

So 'HI ALL' and i look forward to getting to know you all and with luck and hope i will see loads and loads of BFP's.

Julie


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Awww to sunny scotland then mel?!!!

Where abouts hun?!! U can visit my in laws for me!!

Kate xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

no we dont collect the Tesco vouchers can't get enought to get anything.  You need Thousands.  We colelct the sainsburys ones instead.

I really hope the witch stays away but not getting my hopes up now


----------



## Starry.Sky (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

how u feeling BB


----------



## Starry.Sky (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi babes

Feeling absolutely SH*T , woke at 5 this am with sickness and upset tummy, boobies hanging off body with pain, stomach ache, head ache, food tastes horrid.... it's GREAT, i am so sure im pg.

I spoke to the pharmasist at asda this a.m. as soon as they opened ( ) he said do another test and gave me a clear blue, according to him they are the best on the market. He said if this is positive then there really should be no dobt but demand a blood test from practce nurse on monday.

Anyway its still a  .... watch this space on monday.

Race for Life is in a few hours, im doing it in memory of my mum who died in 1985 from breast cancer- she was only 35 years old, just one yr older than me. She was so so brave, she never once complained about her illness although she knew she was dying, she continued to care for me and my little sisters untill the day she left us. I was 12 years old and my sisters were 3 and 5, i can't even imagine how it must have felt to leave her babies, but she left us in safe hands with my dad and we have all grown up to women she would be really, really proud of my sisters are the most wonderful women i have ever met in my life. So thank you mum for everything you did for us, you are an inspiration.


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

BB its brillant news getting another  today hope it goes well on Monday will be thinking about you.

All the best for the Race for Life your mum sounds like she was an amazing person.  Please do it in her memory but don't push yourself too much.


----------



## Starry.Sky (Feb 8, 2006)

... i am walking it with my MIL, i doubt i will be pushing myself as i am very fit and she has angina. We are doing it with a friend who is 20 stone, shes just lost 5 stone too, (amazing dont you think) so she wont be going fast either. I think our mouths will be busier than our feet   

Thanks for your support, it means alot to me 

BBx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

thats good to hear you will be talking it easy and talking more than walking lol!  5 stone lose thats brillant.

Let us know how u get on


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi BB,

Congratulations on your BFP, best of luck for Monday I'm sure it will be fine. Have fun doing race for life,I am doing it on the 25th June in Bournemouth. Sorry to hear about your Mum. I lost my dad when I was 18yrs which was hard but I can't imagine how difficult it must have been for you losing your Mum. 

Lol Emma.bxx

Hi Julie

Welcome to 2ww thread. Fingers crossed for the 14th. My AF is due 23rd, so not even at beginning of 2ww yet but already obsessing about it!. Have to come on here or I would drive dh mad talking about it!!

Love Emma.bxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hello All,

Wooohoooo BB Congrats hunny on your  . Good luck with your race...I have so much admiration for you  

Well...I got full blown AF now...and still feel rubbish with this cold and sore throat..but hey I'll live.

Hope everyone else is ok.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi BB good luck with the race for life i admire u so much for doing that.

Have i missed something hun - when did u get a BFP?!!!

Kate xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

hope the race for life went well BB


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

kate,  i missed it too,  last i read birdbrain was waiting on AF but hey it's great.

Congrats birdbrain!!!!!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

i know honeybun but when did i miss that?!!! lol

Hope the run went well BB

Honeybun - are u pg hun?

Kate xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

i read it in another thread


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I see clare!!! I so need to keep up with it!! lol

Hope mel is ok and its not raining for her or AF hasnt shown!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

where has she gone??

I'd love a hol right now


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

She has gone to sunny scotland!!!

But knew her AF is due today


----------



## Sassybird (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi all

Hope everyone's enjoying the weekend. Af finally got me this morning, 2 days earlier than expected. Ah well.

Thanks for keeping me company though everyone

Mel hope you have a good time in scotland, dh is from there and its a fab place to go.

Mrs redcap sorry af got you too 

Congrats to bb 

hello to everyone else, wishing you loadsa   for the 2ww

Sassy.x.


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Helloooo everyone,

Feel like death...Wish this flaming cold and AF would get lost!...Once AF has gone I can get back to getting some nookie in  

Wonder if Mel is enjoying sunny scotland..and for once it is sunny too lol  

Hope everyone else is ok

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi sassy sorry your AF arrived - damn AF!! mine is 2 days away! Just know she is coming to annoy me!!

Where is your DH from in Scotland? My hubby is a scotsman too!!

Kate xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Awww vicki u poor thing - oh my god is it really sunny in scotland at the moment?!!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi Sassy sorry to hear AF has shown its ugly head.  I'm still knicker checking for mine.  One day i feel there maybe a real chance this month and the next I think no there isn't. Was going to get a test Tues night but my friends hav convinced me to go out!!  so now prob won't test till Thurs/Fri if i can hang on that long


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Yep...where I am it is anyway...dunno about anywhere else


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

sun whats that!!  thunder i can do.  Saying that its jsut trying to break thru here.


----------



## Sassybird (Jan 27, 2006)

Mrs redcap sorry you're feeling rubbish. I am too with tonsilitus, af pains and cold  I hate feeling like this.

Kate dh is from glasgow, south lanarkshire. They really are truly great up there. DH is losing his accent though, hes started speaking Yorkshire and I tell him of  

Claire hope you can hold off for the testing, I never have the willpower to hold off it sends me 

Sassy.x.


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

want to test now lol!! can't hold off!! tryng to stay busy thou.  Only going to get a cheap test as really don't think it will be positive


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

lol sassy

My hubby is from North Lanarkshire!!

Kate xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

feel left out lol have no conection to Scotland.  My hubbie is from Norfolk


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Awww clare - we will make an imaginary place up for your hubby!!! And give him a fake scottish accent!!!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

nah it would have to be an Irish accent lol


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

ooohhh do u prefer an irish accent then clare?!! I love my hubbys accent! But then i like the welsh one as well!!


----------



## Starry.Sky (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi everyone

Sorry for all the confusion: I tested positive on the 29 April but it was after a period/bleed so its being treated as an early miscarriage, so although ive definately been pg i dont know if i still am.

I have to wait untill next week for a blood test cos my GP is a stupid insensitive man who said i would only be "5 wks pg anyway, come back next week if you still test positive". Which i am  

Im gonna see the nurse tommorow and get her tell me what my blood hcg levels are then i'll have a better idea about whats going on. I'll also ask her to persuade the doc to send me for a scan the following week if im still testing positive cos i saw on the chicago advanced fertility clinic website that a fetal pole & heartbeat can be detected at 6.5 wks after last menstruation. Balls to all this waiting for a 12 week scan im gonna be really pushy this time and not leave till im satisfied, DH is coming with me incase i start boo-hooing   which is likely.

So before this turns into an epic i'll conclude that the Race for life was brilliant, 3.5 thousand women took part in Derby. Me, my MIL and 2 mates raised £250, we got interviewed and photographed by the local paper & it took us 1hr 9mins. I am really proud that i did it.

BB x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

wow BB thats fantastic with the race for life

Sorry to hear u are having a tough time though - keep us informed of what is happening

Kate xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

well Done BB on the race for life.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Well done BB on race for Life!
Claire I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you on Thurs let us know! I don't know how you can stand the wait! I'm horrendous and also go through the same waiting for all you ladies to test as the suspense tears me apart  
I hope Mel is having a nice holiday and I'm sorry for the ladies the   caught up with!!   
I was wondering because of my HSG this month and the fact I had a bleed will that delay AF for me this month? will it knock my cycle of course a bit?? Hope you all had a wonderful weekend I was exceptionally lazy and regret it now as I wish I had done more!!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

i can't really answer about the cycle as i'm still wating for AF after my HSG!!!!  and it was 3rd April but i have long cycles anyway.  Won't test till at least wed as thats 14DPO my temp is still going up thou! anyone know anything about that?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Looks like me and you are in the same boat Claire   Well my cycles have been getting persistantly longer as well! Last one was 38 days   What does 14 DPO mean? sorry for being dim, does it mean late and how long are your cycles usually!?


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

in a normal 28 day cycle the average Luteal Phase is 14 days. (time between ovulation and AF) well my cycles are way longer so guessing my phase will also be longer but may test on day 14 to see.  My stomach feels really odd today.  

I don't have an average cycle length but this is going on to be a long one it seems as day 14 after ovulation would be day 47!  and Af nomrally comes around 40-45.  

have you got your Clomid?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

No not yet. I rang Consultants secretary and she kept saying my results weren't through yet, I told her I knew them but she said it's not the same they have to come through I'm hoping that today when I ring that they will let me know whats going on. The consultant said they would mail me a prescription out! I'm only on CD19 so I guess I'm in know rush!


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi gang!

Survived the weekend with the MIL. Not too bad really.

BB - race for life is such a great thing to do. I did it with my sister the other year. We were really slow, but was good fun.

Good luck to Claire and Kate  .

Love Caddy x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi caddy thanks - due on tomorrow!! I am having all the signs of AF on her way so just know it will be!

Its miserable outside again as well!!

Kate xx


----------



## Starry.Sky (Feb 8, 2006)

Sailaice - DPO = Days Past Ovulation...im not sure exactly how you work out your ovulation day if your not being tracked or doing basal body temp i think its approx day 14 of cycle for a 28 day cycle

Clare - i read it on a post somewhere that temp remaining high is a possible sign of conception, but it could equally be a sign of simple hormonal going ons    

I saw my DH's doctor this a.m. instead of nurse - he was brilliant & has arranged bloods for next Tues (so still gotta wait) and a scan on the 25th, apparently its not the practice of our PCA to do scans before that even following bleeding in early pg, so this is turning into the 4ww


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi everyone. Hope you all had good weekends. I won £34 at the greyhound races on saturday night . Was hoping luck would continue and I'd get home to find we'd won the lottery, but not a single number... never mind!

Spent alot of time around children this weekend. Our best man and his wife are expecting baby number four (concieved on the pill ). Was proud of how well I handled the baby talk, but did cry on the way there about our IF . Dh got quite uptight, but I think it's because he hates seeing me upset and blames himself for our IF. Had a good chat and lots of hugs, so felt better by the time we arrived. Good job it was a sunny day so I could hide my red eyes behind my sunglasses.

Dh now gone back to Lympstone, left at 04:30 this morning so I am feeling tired. Not much on at work which is why I'm on here. Managed to fit in some BMS this w/e (Sorry TMI!) so it will officially be 2ww from tomorrow!. 

BB- Well done for completing race for life. Glad you got on well with the GP, but sorry you are having to wait so long to get confirmation. Hope all goes well at scan on 25th and you see a beautiful little bean! 

kate- sorry to hear you think AF is on her way. 

Clare- I really hope this is your month    Good luck for test day!!

Lol Emma xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

i seem to be having 2 days at the same temp ir had 2 days at 36.6 then 2 at 36.7 I'm now up to 36.8 this morning!!  not been that high before its normally 36.5- 36.6 after ovulation


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Could be promising hun...You having any other symptoms?

I know when I was pregnant with my ectopic mine stayed at 36.5 for about 7 days then rose. I have low coverlines usually and if this hasn't happened to you before then things could be happening!

sending you   vibes.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

my conver line is 36.2.  I've had some funny twinges and a very dry mouth.  No sore (.)(.) or neausia well did feel a bit sick this morning but that could have jsut been monday morning


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

Claire, A high temp past your normal AF due date is an almost sure sign of pregnancy ( could be a cyst but more likely pregnancy)  things on your chart look good when are you going to test?


----------



## Sassybird (Jan 27, 2006)

clare I've just been looking at your chart and it does look great. Fingers crossed that its your month.

Sassy.x.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

i hope so for u as well clare - i agree with honeybun when u going to test?!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

yes i also want to know when are you going to test    is it stil wed?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

ooohhh this is exciting now - come on clare!! How r u hun?

Ive been playing lemmings and im bored now!!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

right people need help still not testing till at least tomorrow may be Thurs even.  Can't say i'm past normal AF as no idea when normal Af is due but feel no point testing till at least day 14 after ovulation as may not get a true result. 
Put todays temp in my chart and it now says Possibly Triphasic on Day 42 under implantaion signs!  that was 9DPO. I'm really starting to get my hopes up and I'm scared!!!  I've literaly told Iain this minute whats going on been trying to keep it to myself so not to get his hopes up too


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

Claire things are still looking great,  today's temp really makes your chart look very good,  

I know how you are feeling i could not pluck up the courage until 17DPO to test as i kept thinknig well tomorrows temp will be low and then i wont need to test as that will let me kow that AF is coming,  how do you feel,  i had this strange sense of nothingness and was absolutely set that AF was going to arrive, ( still think she is coming now and i'm nearly seven weeks in)

I think if you get a high tep tomorrow then you might want to risk it if you feel you can handle a - if it shows up,  ( i personally would wait until thursday if you can take it just to get past that dreaded 14DPO but if your temp stays really high you are in with a huge chance as you temp seems to drop loads the morning of AF the same as mine used to 

Good luck babes


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

for Claire's test!

How do you ladies check your temp? I am going to start doing it also! What do I need to buy? Also is it every day of the cycle you test?


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

Babes,

you need to take your temp every morning before you get out of bed, or do anything else, i keep my therm next to the alarm clock so i roll over, turn the alarm off and put the therm in my mouth,

You need to try and take your temp at the same time every day and after at least three hours sleep,

I find it's a good way of working out what is going on inside, Lower with a dip before o and then higher afterwards,

It can give you a very good idea of when you are o'ing and it can also let you know when AF is coming.

There is a couple of sites on the internet which will graph stuff for you but i like *link removed Fertilty Friends best, as it gives you a months free of the VIP stuff to kind of work out if temping is for you,

Have a look and if you have any other questions let me know


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Honeybun!!  
How is the bump coming along?
So all I need is a standard therm? and i just pop it in my mouth for a couple of tics?


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

i use a standard digital one but it does need to go to two places after the decimal place so rather than 36' it would need to show you 36.52'  as those little parts of a degree are very important


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

I tried charting for a few months, but my temperatures were all over the place, so gave up. I wish I could do it properly as it gives you more info.

   for Claire! Keeping everything crossed for you!!!!

How you feeling, Kate? Really hope nasty old   is staying away. She has got enough of us this month as it is.  

Hope you are feeling good, Honeybun.

Love to all!
Caddy x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Which digital therm did you use?
Haven't you got a little ticker honeybun?


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

It was some pack from Boots with a thermometer, a book of graph paper type stuff, instructions, all in a wallet. Maybe Boots' own? My graphs looked like Toblerones! 
I suspect it was just me being rubbish! 

Caddy x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning Ladies,

Clare...I'd do a First Response test if I were you...if it's negative do another in 3 days  

Caddy...Oh yeah the evil  has had most of us this month. She's still comfortable with me, made herself right at home.  and I'm still temp taking...I've had higher temps over the past few days but I think that's because the weather is getting warmer so therefore you feel warmer during the night.

Kamac...Hi hun  

Sailaice...How are you?  

Honeybun..Hope you and ikkle bump are ok  

Love

Vicki x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Vicki I'm fine thanks! Looking forward to America!!! hopefully will come back with a little souvenir!!  
I agree warmer nights do make you get warm during the summer!!  
I'm gonna have a browsr in boots and get myself a little digital therm and join charting with you all!!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Still waiting for  , although ironically, am hoping she comes, as got rushed in to hospital last, week with abdo pain, only got out yesterday.  Given LOADS of drugs that would have a potentially   effect on a pregnancy, so hoping I'm a 2ww next month instead!!!!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi there emily - hope u are ok hun? At least the abdo pain was nothing too bad.

Clare - how come u are always up so early?!!! So are u going to test tomorrow?

Caddy - hi hun - i am due my AF today but no sign but i know she will come soon i just know!!

Vicki - hi hun - will u give me a kick tomorrow and tell me to send the tesco vouchers!!! Thanks!!

Well not much for me today - went and had a lovely lunch with my hubby and a chat then well i fell asleep fpr the rest of the day!!!

Take care

Kate xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

i have to be at work for 7 quite often the joys of working in a nursery.

Right folks did a test tonight!! naughty me!  and well after 5 mins a line appeared (rather faint) did say takes 3 to 4 on the packet and not to read after 10 mins!  not sure what to think now still worried i'm reading into it.  I went to my local asda and they had no well known brands at all so got a ladycare one and did it there and then (well when i got home) .  Going to buy some real ones tomorrow lol (whats reads the lowest HCG?? as i've no idea when AF due)  and do another one on Thurs 1st thing.  My back is killing me i feel slightly sick but think thats the worry lol and my tummy feels heavy that might be the carvery i just had on the Yorkshire girls meet!! but has felt odd all day!


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

clare did you use FMU for the test?

what's your temp today,

and where are you , you need to be in work for 7   

ikkle bump and me are fine as far as i know ( i love the name) going to doc's tonight so i will up date then,  not sure what will happen but i'm hoping that she will get us n earlier scan because of what happened last time, 
7 weeks today, so only a week and 6 days to get through until we reach the point where we lost the last angel!!!!!! that's hard to deal with!

Sailaice mine therm is just a digital from Tesco's i thin k it was about 6 quid but it seems to work ok, the stuff that comes with a special one ( in the pack from boots) can look abit daunting but trust me temp is really easy once you get used to it,  
I did have a ticker but i'm scared to use it just yet in case I jinx it this time, silly i know but to be honest with you i'm trying to do everything i can not to jinx this one!!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

right not at work till 9 today!!

No used an evening sample doing another one tomorrow.  feel sick today but think thats worry temp 36.9 today still going up!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

OMG a faint line!! Thats brilliant news! Maybe it was faint because you need to use the first wee of the day? and you did it on the night.
I go to Americaaaaaaa on saturday!!!! I won't be able to rest there because I'm not too sure the internet is on in the villa yet so I'll be distraught not being able to check in on you ladies!! 
How is everyone today?? xxxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

not sure i like my new ticker just noticed what it says!! think i may have to take the + off until i get a stronger one.  Doing it 1st wee tomorrow which won't be easy as i drink a drinking bottle of juice thru the night and go loo lots!! and thats before i get big and PG!


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

oh babes,  if you got a faint line with evening wee , you will probably get a strong line with morning wee,  try and not drink tonight if you can and after  your longest time asleep use that one,  or if you can try and hold it for a good couple of hours today and try again,

What's your heart saying to you?

Temps look really great,  have you ever gone this long without AF before, whats normal DPO for you


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi girls this is so exciting - now i wont beable to sleep tonite as i will want to know what the result is!!

Ooooohhh sailaice u lucky thing i want to go on holiday as well!!!

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I will pack you in my suitcase Kate    
I'm getting so excited! Am really glad have had some really crappy months lately wondering if I'm pg and also knicker checking   
I'll be glad of the break! Plus I pick my prescription up for clomid on Thursday!!!!! so I have that to look forward to when I get back!!!
Hope you don't miss me too much haha


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

yay will u do that sailaice?!! i need a holiday!!

Aww we will miss u though


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Yaaaay!! Lol I won't be gone for long!! I'm getting dead excited now!!
Does anyone ever use the voting room I posted in there and no-one has replied!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi sailaice i saw your post there hun - i will vote for u well if i can?!!


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow.

I miss 24 hours on this site and all hell breaks loose!!!! 

Clare - that is so exciting. I have everything crossed for you . It must be the site of Take That in the flesh. When are you testing again?

Hope you have a great hol, Sailaice.

Hope you are feeling a bit better, Vicki. The old   was quite kind to me this month (and that's not my MIL I'm talking about). Nothing too bad.

Hi to Kate and Honeybun and Emily.

Love Caddy x


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Clare,

Have just been catching up on the news. A faint line sounds great, especially as you tested later on in the day. It's sooo exciting. I have everything crossed for you. Hope it's a bfp for you tomorrow hun. 

Love emma x x


----------



## smiley4 (Feb 27, 2006)

OMG - loads been going on in the last few days

Clare - I'm sending you loads of   thoughts. I'm getting really excited thinking you could be pg.

Hi everyone else. 

Hope you have a good holiday sailaice.

My news is that I went to the gyno on monday for my follow up appt from my scan.  He started by saying that my blood test ages ago to show if I was ovulating was really positive. He showed me a number saying 87 that apparently was a good mark - don't know what it means so if anyone could enlighten me it would be great. he then went on to talk about my scan and said there were no cysts or anything like that. There was apparently some blood and other liquid (sorry - tmi) in there, but he thinks that could just be where I've ovulated.

He wants to check my tubes out by doing a lap and dye test, but before he does anything invasive he wants Simon to get tested.

This is where the fun starts!!! Simon's decided to do it tomorrow morning so that I can get it to the hospital within an hour. I just presumed he'd do it by himself in the bathroom. But at lunchtime he turns up home with a present for me and said 'This is a present for tomorrow morning' I didn't know what he was going on about until I open it up and he's bought me a kinky nurses outfit    I think it's hilarious. I don't know if he really expects me to use it or not tho!!

Should be interesting tomorrow. I get the results for this test in about 6 weeks, so hopefully it will be ok.

Hope everyone's ok.

Katy xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

lol katy - guess he is thinking in the right mind!!! Still dont think the nurses outfit does it for my hubby as i wear one to work every day and doesnt have the same appeal!! lol

Take care

Kate xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

i've shown 2 people a pic of the test and even on my crap camera on my phone they say it looks like a +!!! i'm re testing tommorrow morning. My heart says this could be it (never had feelings in tummy area like this before or for so long)  but I'm really scared i get a neg.  Doing a 1st responce tomorrow


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

Clare,  we will all be keeping everything crossed for you,  can you post the picture on here at all for us to see?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

well clare u better let us know either way tomorrow hun wont u?

I did a test today and it was a negative so just waiting for AF now!!

Kate xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

i'm now scared mine was neg its faded!! can still see the line but its faded.  Yeah i will
I'm not on an early tomorrow so won't be up too early... who am i kidding Iain wants to here when I do it so will be doing it at 5am before he goes work


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

oh clare u poor thing - i dont know wot to say - i hope it is a positive it will be a great shock and great news but then again ive convinced myself so many times that i am pg when im not - have u ever been this many days between AF's?


----------



## Helsy32 (Jun 7, 2005)

Hi girls.  Sorry to but in.  I don't post very often but I am a regular reader.  I have a problem and would appreciate your advice.  Me and my hubby have been TTC for some time now and I am really good now at spotting when I am ovulating but have had no luck yet.  My problem is that for the last few months I can't seem to get my hubbie to get 'close and  personal'   on the right day - it is like he gets scared and I think he feels under pressure even though I don't pressurise him in any way.  Why do you think he like this??  We have been together for 13 years and we are ready to start a family and he is as keen as me.  I know that the sperm can stay a few days inside so I am hoping that will be OK but it is driving me up the wall that he shys away at the very time I need him!!   What do you think What's wrong with men?!!!!!!  H xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi helsy hun thats ok we like to see a fresh face!!

Well first of all its natural he feels like he has to preform for u and is proberly nervous and scared by the thought of having kids!! What job does he do? Does he feel tired from this atall? I know my hubby has a very stressful job and we both work shifts so its hard to time BMS.

Try and talk to him about it or in another way dont tell him and u make all the moves when u know u are ovulating - if hes like my hubby then he will be pleased i am making all the moves as well he doesnt have a clue when im ovulating anyway!!!

Hope it works out for u hun

Kate xxx


----------



## Helsy32 (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks.  Yes he gets stressed with work as he has just had to take on extra responsibilities so I suppose it is hard for him to relax.    Maybe I should lace his coke with vodka to chill him out!!!!! xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

lol worth a try hun!!

I dont know how to comment hun as i dont know him xx


----------



## aineoh2006 (May 9, 2006)

CONGRATUALTIONS TO ALL THE BFPs today!!!!!  I bet it dosent seem real..  I wish you all the happiness in your pregancy  

I know how you feel hun, both my dp and I have very stressful with long hours so having BMS at a certain time can be extreamly pressured... my only advice is to really try and put it to the back of yor mind and have fun!!  

Ive been ttc for 14 months, have PCOS..

Im on day 11 of my 2ww due to test Saturday.. tests all ready in the bathroom and as it was a 2 pack I thought "hey why not you never no" Big mistake got a BFN and spent all day upset!    and now angry with myself for even thinking of testing early!  

Have drove myself  this cycle analysing every twinge abd knicker watching every spare min! Very sore (.)(.)'s this time and cramps early on so was  . Now all symtoms have gone apart from the odd (.)(.) ache every now again!

Good luck to all...

xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Just a real quickie to say good luck to Clare for tomorrow....everything crossed


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

did one at 2am ( a 1st responce) and that was positive came up quite quick.  and just done the chepaer one thats also Positive.  I'm now scared of them fading away! does it mean something if they do?


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

They should not babes

if you are really worried try a digital one although they turn off after a while so don't say 'Pregnant ' anymore they can be alot more comforting as there is no guess work, But i would say

CONGRATULATIONS BABES


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

the one i did on Tues faded right down so i'm now worried but todays are quite strong.


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

babes,  you are going to be fine,  i can't believe that two different brands would act in the same way,  if they are stronger than the first one,  that's a great sign too,  babes,  please try not to worry,  have you been back and checked them yet,  do they still look the same?


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

i've got them next to me lol!!! yeah they are the same now.  Been reading about 1st responce going within 4 hrs well mine is over that.  don't want to stress too much more so booking into docs and binning these when I get home this eveing.  The stress won't be helping the pregancy.


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Clare this is fantastic news. I'm so happy for you I could cry. I'm sure postitive means positive, so try not to worry.
        
          ^congrats

Lots of love and a big 
Emma x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

i keep crying with joy and worry!


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

oh babes,  this is such an emotional time,  you have worked so hard for this,  try to calm down if you can,  we are all here for you


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

thank you.  going to work any min now got to tell my manager due to my job and lifting heavy children.  I'm not risking anything


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG
 CONGRATULATIONS 

Claire I am so pleased for you!! You are going to have the perfect 9 months!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Congrats clare - after all this time hun - how long u been ttc?

Kate xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Woooooohooooo Clare...I told ya didn't I!!!!                           

Well Done hunny!!!!! You take it easy now!!!! 

And first response won't disappear hunny....I still have mine from my last ectopic and the line is still there.

All my love and hugs babes

Vicki x x x x x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Fabulous.......congratulations Clare 

Have a very happy and healthy pg hun 

Wooohooooo!!

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

So happy for you Clare. What fantastic news!!!!!!!!!
The most important thing now is not to stress and take care of yourself! Or even better, get DH to take care of you.

I am thinking that the secret to your success must have been the sight of Gary, Mark etc. so I am getting myself prepared for when I see them later this month for some of the magic to rub off on me!

So excited for you, chick!

Lots of love,
Caddy xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I want to go and see Take That then!! lol Could it be magic


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Ye cannae get tickets for love nor money, apparently. Mine were a pressie. However, I will aim to kiss all members of the band in order to share the baby dust magic with everyone on here when I get back!  

Caddy x


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi clare
i just want to wish you congratulations ..                        good luck to u and take it easy luv maria


----------



## smiley4 (Feb 27, 2006)

wooooooooohoooooooooooooooooo                                

I'm so happy for you Clare. 

Kate - I don't think a proper nurses uniform would do it for Simon either. 

I rushed the sample to the hospital this morning. I kept it between my legs when driving to keep it at body temperature. Now I've just got to wait for the results.

I'm off now to sit in my friends garden for a relaxing gossip.

Congratulations again Clare.

Love Katy xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

lol katy i loved the bit about having it between your legs to keep at room temp - has given me a much needed laugh!!

Caddy - yes bring us back some of the magic hun as think i really need it now getting fed up with all this ttc!!

Kate xx


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi ALL,

Well just 3 days till AF is due for me.

I am having symptoms get stronger, so that's a good sign, normally they start to leave me at this stage of my cycle if i'm not pregnant, so fingers crossed.

I would like to say 'WELL DONE CLARE AND HAVE A GREAT PREGNANCY' and to everyone else, 'STAY POSITIVE AND GOOD LUCK'

Juliex

PS MY TICKER IS WRONG


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Thank you all for your lovely messages.  Had to tell my managers at work today with doing so much lifting in my job.  They were over the moon for me i cried lol as they know what i've been going thru.  Still liefted today know i shouldn't be feel bad asking people to do thinks, when i can't tell them the real reason i can't.  They think i have a bad back but another 8 weeks of that they are going to see thru!!  Can't get into docs till 2 weeks tomorrow!!


----------



## Starry.Sky (Feb 8, 2006)

Geez Clare... 2 weeks tommorow what the hell is going on there?? cant you see the nurse or midwife instead hun, 2 weeks is a bl**dy lifetime away, i've got another 2 wks til my scan and its torture!! can they get you in on a cancellation if you ring everyday to see if theres been one? ....am I just being overly desperate on you behalf   

As you can see from my signature ive decided to be positive about the possibilty of there being a baby bean in my now hugely swollen uncomfortable belly, untill i see my empty uterus in a scan it aint over - and I aint heard no fat lady singin yet!  

Love n Luck 
BB x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I am thinking about seeing a dif doc prob next week.  Jsut the lady doc has reffered me etc.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Well guys i knew my AF would come so still be on this thread - hope u guys have a fun pregnancy

Kate xx


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

oh Kamac  i'm sorry AF found you honey


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

KAte sorry to hear AF has arrived.

Honeybun your up as early as me at the mo lol


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm sorry to Kate   but I'll look after you I'm still here!!!  
I got my prescription for Clomid yesterday I start next month and it's 25milligrams a day I'm on. I got enough for 6 months.
Well girls I set off to the airport at 4pm this afternoon we are staying overnight in a hotel at manchester airport and we fly tomorrow!!
so I won't be on here for a whole week!!


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sailaice,  have a great time on hols babes!!!

Clare,  yeah i have to leave my house by 7 so tend to get up and pop on here for a little bit in that quiet early morning time in my house


----------



## MummytoKeira (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi all

Didn't even realise there was a thread for those TTC naturally...Drrrr been on this site for ages!!! So its nice to have someone to chat with. We didn't get much chance for   this month..Just the once (with the hope on a critical day!!!). Not sure if AF is due next Weds or Sat...so gonna try and hold out till Sat for testing.

Congrats Claire xxxxxxxxxxx

Em xxx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Welcome Em! Fingers crossed for you this month. Hopefully we could be on a roll here with BFPs! 

Sailace - hope you have a fabby holiday, you lucky blighter!

Never fear, Kate. I won't be leaving here either. Probably forever, actually and you will have grandchildren by then! I know how fed up you can get with ttc and no result. I just feel left behind by the rest of the world after such a long time trying, but you are so young and I just know it will happen for you because you so deserve it to. Hang on in there, chick. It is only a few weeks til I bring you some Take That magic! 

Lots of love,
Caddy x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Em!! Welcome!
Kate keep your chin up hunni! I know I am a booby prize   lol   but I will look after you!!  
Your right there caddy I reckon there will be lots of BFP's this month! They are dropping like flies!! Bam..theres goes honeybun Kaboom...there goes bird brain Wham...down goes Claire!!!  
I'm on CD 23 today but I really don't feel like I've ovulated   nothing noticeable and usually I get ew cm   I can't help thinking maybe the HSG has knocked my cycle of course..... I hope some of Claire's luck comes to me she had a HSG and fell pg!! I had my HSG in April too! Am trying not to get my hopes up but it's hard not to!     Disney Land will take my mind off it!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi girls well another nice sunny day!!

Hi em and welcome to the thread - nice to see a new face!

Sailaice have a great holiday and u are definitly not the booby prize hun!! Good luck on the clomid!

Caddy - i think we will both be on here forever then together!!!! As i know it wont be me with the BFP for a very long time

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Sunny?? We have just had an horrendous downpour here lol oh well never mind I'll be having loads of fun soon    
What do you mean the BFP won't be with you for a long time hunni? is it because your saving up??


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi sailaice - yeah its really baking here i cant stand it!!

I wont get a BFP coz i havnt had one in the last 3 yrs of ttc so know deep in my heart i wont get one unless i have tx

Kate xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh don't think like that Kate!!xxx


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

Katie,  definately don't think that, negative thinknig is not allowed on here.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

lol u lot - i cant think positive anymore ive had about enough i think!!!

Thankyou anyway for keeping me positive!

Kate xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I know exactly what you mean Kate...It's to flippin hard to remain positive!

Just having one of my 'low' days today.

Vicki x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

this is my 1st ever  so there is hope.  I'd given up hope of it happening naturally
Saialice hope my HSG luck rubs off on u and Caddy hope the Take that magic works for you! i'll be 20 odd weeks when i go to see RobbiE!!!!


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Sailace- have a great holiday, look forward to hearing all about it.

Kate - sorry to hear you are feeling down and that the nasty old   arrived. I know how you feel, but try not to give up hope.

Katy- Good luck with dh's sa results

Em- welcome!

Julie- fingers crossed for a bfp.

TTFN Emma x


----------



## Starry.Sky (Feb 8, 2006)

Oh kate sweetie 

I was feeling really down & like i couldnt go on in march after we saw the consultant and he told us we had a 3% chance of a natural conception and i'd be too old for egg share if we didnt decide to do it privately this year, which we would have struggled to pay for. 

We decided to give thinking about tx a break and got some brochures for a fab holiday to Peru we talked about getting a puppy - the next month i conceived naturally, like you we have been trying for 3yrs - dont give up hope that your dream will come true.

The worst thing for me now is knowing that i have conceived but not knowing whether ive lost the baby - we havent even celebrated getting a BFP we are too scared to be happy, IF is very difficult to live with the only reason i can think of as to why we have been 'picked' to deal with it is because we are the only ones who can - that must mean we are strong people.

Take care x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thankyou girls for your thoughts to me - im just feeling really down lately and yes i have no given up hope that it will ever happen naturally - i am currently off work at the moment with depression as ive felt low for about 3 months now and have been referred by my ward sister to a counseller so hopefully i can get myself sorted

U guys have also been a fantastic help

Kate xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Kate so sorry to hear about the depression.  Think i would have been signed off soon too was finding it hard to cope.


----------



## Starry.Sky (Feb 8, 2006)

Kate 

Im so so sorry about the depression, but im glad that you've decided to take time away from work. I have lived with quite serious depression for 10 years now (i have some schizophrenia type symptoms which are very scary) and i think that unless youve experienced it you can never know how bad it can be. I took 6 months off work when i was really bad about 8 yrs ago and it really helped, no job is that important.

I hope you find the counsellor helpful.

Love n Hugs

BBx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

thanks girls - its been hard for me to admit that i am depressed so it shows i trust u lot!!

U are right BB no job is that important - my ward sister didnt like it but she was the one who suggested i see someone as ive have been so withdrawn at work lately!!!

Anyway hope u have a nice weekend

Kate xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

whne i suffered the other year i found it hard to admit and ended up having panic attacks I', so glad you've admitted it before it got to that stage they are horribe things to have.


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Kate,

Sorry to hear you have been feeling depressed. I'm glad you have taken some time out for yourself. Is your dh supportive?

We are all here for you.

Love and a big 

Emma x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hiya girls - yes luckily hubby is supportive and has been good to me

I was like this back in aug 2004 and was signed off work then but that was due to money problems and getting married and after the wedding i was fine but its hit me bad this time and i got a letter asking me to go to occy health in june as the ward sister referred me there as i asked that i wanted to see a counseller so hopefully things will get back on track

Kate xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

how long have you been signed off for??


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Kate,

Glad your dh is supportive. Have just sent you a personal message.

Emma x

Clare- how you feeling today hun?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks emma i have got it and just about to reply

Kate xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

odd lol!!  had cramps on and off before the BFP and they are back today.


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

I think lots of people gets some AF type cramps in early stages of pregnancy, not that I'm an expert! When are you seeing Doc?

Emma x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi clare sorry i totally missed your message there!!!

I am off for 2 weeks but then i have 2 study weeks off, then 2 annual leave weeks then another 2 study weeks and then i start my community placement so i wont be on my ward for a long time thankgod!!!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

thats good then. You need at least a month off.

Yeah i've heard a lot of people get cramps i'm not too worried abotu them. when I can't feel them i worrry more lol.  We got an appointment on 26th but trying to get in before so will be ringing every day next week


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Clare ~ cramps are quite normal hun....hope you get an appt quicker 

Kate ~ sorry to hear of your BFN......many hugs  Sorry to hear that you have been feeling down too......not a nice place to be, i also went through it while ttc. Look after yourself and remember we're all here for you 

Take care everyone 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi lizzy thanks for your kind words - i will be ok once ive got myself sorted and have FF to keep me sane!!

Kate xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Kate i'm here if you wnat to chat at all.

When is Mel back from hol?  Hope the weather been ok for her


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks clare - she is back tomorrow but said she will be online on monday - she says congrats by the way


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

aww thank you. Hope she has had a good hol


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

yeah she has - her AF has just arrived as well so she is gutted!


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi Kate - just popped in to see how you were - pmd you!

xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hiya tessa thanks ive just read it hun - when i get 5 mins i will reply - feeling better today thanks hun

Kate xxx


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

don't worry oabout replying sweetie - just wanted you to know you weren't on your own!

depressions a beggar, but things do get better - have been there in the past and there is light at the end of the tunnel just hang in there  
xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks hun i really appriciate it that u are still looking out for me and supporting me - i will email soon i promise

Kate xx


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

No worries - NOW GO AND DO SOMETHING NICE FOR YOURSELF!!! THATS AN ORDER!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

yes clare lol - well we are getting a takeaway tonite and hiring a DVD and going to chill out!! Is that ok?!!!!

Kate xx


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

That'll do for starters!  anyway i'm off now so catch you later!


----------



## MummytoKeira (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi girls

Kate~ I have been reading your posts hun..like you I too had depression. 1st time when we were under investigations at Bart's and then again when I had ectopic then miscarriage. I was very reluctant to go to Occy health (I am a nurse in the NHS) and in the end I found them so helpful and understanding...and I am about to stop counseling soon. This is my first cycle of trying for 6 months..and I am still terrified..but find all the girls on here so supportive. If you ever wanna chat let me know.

Clare~ I'm sure your cramps are a good sign. Are you going to get a 7 week scan?

As for me I am going crazy with analysing every feeling....After 6 months break I am back to square one obsessing about pregnancy!!!!! Doesn't help when DH is so positive it has worked this month...pointing out that my boobs are never that big etc!!!! Well I have 5 to 7 days to wait due to ovulating early this month!!!!!

Bye for now

Em xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi em - thanks hun i am also a student nurse in the NHS and have been referred to occy health so see what happens - i just dont really have a clue where to go from here - i know the stresses of the job dont help

Kate xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Kate
Hope you don't mind me jumping into this thread - I am part of the "2ww" ladies, testing on 18 May after ET following IVF with donor eggs.  
Just wanted to say that if you need any advice about the egg sharing schemes available, I have a load of literature here. I know how daunting it is, the cost is excrutiating!  But there are a few loan companies especially for people wanting to undergo IVF.  I was lucky, my dad paid for my first attempt, but for this second attempt we have added the cost onto our mortgage (£4.5k)!  If this doesn't work I think I will go mad, or bankrupt!
Any advice you need, just give me a shout
Love
Tracy


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi there tracy that would be great hun and good luck with the 2ww

Kate xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

lookingat going for a 7 week scan even if we have to pay for it.


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Where is everyone today? I am nursing a hangover after going to a wedding yesterday. Going to put on a girly film in a minute and chill out on the sofa. What have you all been up to?

Kate- how are you feeling today?

Mel- sorry to hear that the   arrived while you were away. Hope you still had a lovely holiday.

Em- Good luck with the 2ww. I've still got 9 days to go. Doesn't it drag!

Bye for now Emma x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hiya emma oh dear u naughty girl and a hangover!!! lol

Im feeling much better today thanks hun

U take care

Kate xx


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Hello girls-I'm back fro sunny Scotland. Weather was wonderful and it was very pretty and relaxing.

Congratulations to Clare on her     what a lively surprise.I hope it all goes well.

Kate-sorry you are feeling down   to you. Will email you later.

Sailaice-have a lovely holiday  

Well thought i may be in luck this month-af was due sunday 7th but didn't come then. Had nausea and tingling (.)(.)s all week. Fooled myself into thinking this would be my month which kinda spoilt hols has didn't want to drink and was worried about white water rafting but went anyway,that evening started to get really bad af pains starting at my back and moving forward which had me doubled up in pain(i never ever have them that bad only very light dull pains) my friend wondered if it was early miscarriage but i guess i'll never know. Anyway af arrived on sat 13th the day of our friends wedding reception so i got totally  .  Its been so heavy-much more then usual and very painful. Feel really sad  . Anyway hope you lot are all ok. Mel***


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

mel so sorry to hear about you AF arriving.  Wonder waht has caused it to be so heavy and painful.  Glad you enjoyed your hol


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Clare-you just be due around jan? Waht a lovely xmas pressie!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi mel and welcome back hun glad scotland was good but sorry AF arrived

I am ok - bit of a headache at the moment and feeling quite sick think ive caught a bug!

Take care

Kate xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

going on my ovualtion date rather than 1st day of AF as i ovulated on day 33! i'm due 17th Jan makes me 4 weeks 4 days today.  My mum and dad have a dilema they are due to fly to Australia on the 18th!!  and my gran died on the 16th so would be nice for baby to come on 16th


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi, Still feeling ropey! Self inflicted I know!!

Mel- Welcome back. Sorry to hear you are feeling sad and that you have been in a lot of pain with AF, sending you a big . 

Kate- glad to hear you are feeling better today despite feeling ill (if that makes sense!)

Love Emma x


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi ALL,

AF due date for me today and no sign of her, all my symptoms left me today but they seem to have started again this afternoon.

So, i am left with

Good luck to you all and for those with the dreaded BFN i wish you all the best for next cycle.

Julie


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

fingers crossed that it may be a +ive for you


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Am abit annoyed,was hoping my appointment would be here by now. I'm just so desperate to get moving. Feel like nothing happening. Mel***


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Mel  have u heard nothing from the hospital yet??  maybe you should give them a ring to check they've received your referral


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Julie- Hope AF stays away!

Mel- Sorry to hear you've not recieved your appointment yet. It's definately worth chasing them up. 

Emma x


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

No i've not heard from the hospital yet.Think i might ring them up tomorrow but not sure who to phone?


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

it would prob be the reproductive medicine Unit (RMU) thats who we got a letter from to make an appointment anyway.


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Well i just looked at a link one of the colchester girls had posted and there is a number for the gynaecology (infertility services) secretary so i might try that number,what do you think?


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

Firstly, i am so so sorry to gatecrash but i just needed to let of a little steam.

I am on day 34 of a usual 31 - 34 day cycle. 

I have had,

sore (.)(.)
feeling sick in the early morning and evening, 
night sweats, 
wanting the toilet all the time, 
very heavy legs  
backache,  
at type pains,  
being very tired, 
headaches,  

After all that i have convinced myself that i am finally pg, more than i ever have, however, i can not trust my body.   Each time i say "i most be pg as i have not had that symptom before" then i come on and BANG i am upset again with the  playing havoc with my body. I am so so sick of wanting to be pg more than anything and going through all this again and again.   Well i think you all now where i am coming from. I am afraid to test as i really don't want to see only one line again and go through all that "the test can be wrong", "maybe i drunk to much so the sample is to weak" , " maybe it is too early", " the test could be wrong" and then the  turns up and i feel like     again.

Jenny


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

jenny you've got more signs than me!! DO A TEST! No serously its up to you but I'd be tempted to test either tomorrow or Tues.

Mel that would the right place I'd guess.


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanks clare. Good luck Jenny-i will have my fingers crossed for you. Mel***


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

hey guys, just been through the large amounts of posts,  

sorry i missed you all over the weekend,

Keeping everything crossed for Jenny and Julie.

How is everyone this grey and drizzly morning,  

Clare how you feeling honey, has it started to sink in yet?


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

no, I still don't think I actually am Pg.  Going to try get into the doc.  
Were u feeling any signs at jsut under 5 weeks?


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

babes, i don't really feel any signs now and i'm nearly eight weeks gone,

I just keep telling myself that that is potentially a good thing as with my last M/C i was really sick and bad right from my + result, and that ended badily so i'm hoping that the lack of symptoms is a good sign,


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

that makes me feel a bit better.  1st think this morning I feel sick but think thats nerves of getting to docs etc.  Up till yesterday I had cramps but had none yesterday and well think its nerves again today.  Think I'm worried about signs and worried abot no signs.  guss I just have to go with it as had no bleeding.

I'm also not sure where to chat now!  don't fit here anymore and don't feel I fit in the bun in the Oven really as its too early


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

I know how you feel,  we don't really it in here, and i'm most definately not ready to move over to the bun in the oven threads, I'm scared to jinx anything right now

But the girls in here (including you) have made me feel wanted even though I really should have moved on somewhere else,


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi All,

Thanks for your support and i wish you all pregnant.

Today, well i have sore nips, they are still here today, they startedup again yesterday afternoon and i am pleased to say they are still here.

Sweating like mad, my armpits are well disgusting and that's after a shower and with Dove on, i just hope its the progesterone being produced that's doing it.

I am a day past AF due date so i shall get a test later today and test first thing in the morning.

All my cramping has gone, so i hope that's a good sign.

Honeybun, good luck with your pregnancy.

Jenny, fingers crossed for a BFP, its sounds promising.

Meljn, get on to the hospital today, be heard hunni.

Clare, thanks for your   thoughts.

Juliex


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Morning girls

Emma - how u feeling today now hun? Im feeling a bit better had a killer headache yesturday but seem ok today!

Julie - good luck hun

Mel - have u rang the hospital yet? let me know - i will try and email u later and get a chat with u

Jenny - good luck with testing - ive had all those symptons as well but my AF came but test anyway!

Not much for me im being boring today!!!! The weather is miserable!!

Kate xx


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

Just to let you know that i tested this morning and  again. Thanks for your support.

Jenny


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Kate
Sorry to have not responded earlier - I am trying to get the info re: egg sharing together for you to post to you.  We just moved house recently and still have boxes of stuff to unpack!  Soon as I find everything I will send you a pm for your details.
Hope all is ok with you
Love
Tracy


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hiya jenny sorry to hear that hun

Hiya tracy - thats ok hun loads of ppl have been giving me info but the more info the better!!! Hope u are ok?

Kate xx


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Just phoned hospital-no referral had been sent. Phoned gp referral just been sent on the 10th May! We saw her over a month ago! She's usually really good. I'm feeling really sad and quite down about not just the baby stuff but everything.I don't want to go back to work tomorrow and just generally have a low mood. My tummy still really hurts and i still have occasional nausea. Sorry to keep moaning,i hate dumping on you lot. Mel


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

Mel,

You are not dumping on us honey,  we are here for you, completely, you are gonig through a tough time and sometimes you just need to rant and this can be a place to do it,  we always understand and will always listen babes,


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Thankyou. Feel really teary reading that and knowing that although we don't know each other we are all here to support our FF.It's like a secret society! ***


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

well as long as we do not have to roll one sock down and do silly handshakes that's cool by me, 

sometimes it's easier talking to someone you have not met as you can be honest and truthful about how you are feeling without the fear of hurting there feelings in the same way as when someone is standing face to face,  also people on here tend to be less judgmental as they understand the rollercoaster of feeling we all go through at some point in this wacky journey,

Babes, you most definately are not alone or strange for feeling the way that you do,  everyone has good times and bad times, and as i said before we are all here to help


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hiya mel sorry to hear that hun what a pain! Our GP sent the referral straight away and we were expecting the appointment to be about 4 months away but got one within 2 months so really lucky!

Keep on at them hun and dont worry about ranting to us as i know how frustrating it is!

Kate xx


----------



## MummytoKeira (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi girls

Mel~ sorry you are feeling so bad...its great to have such great support from everyone..not sure how I would cope otherwise.

Jenny~ sorry for your BFN.xxxx

JJR~ Good luck with testing today     

As for me feel totally PMT today...feel really moody (which I think is a sure sign of AF on way!!). However boobs feel sore and heavy..so I dont know...I hate the 2ww!!!!! DH is till so positive...aggggghhhh...I hate wishing time away!!!

Em xxx


----------



## Starry.Sky (Feb 8, 2006)

Clare - Did you go to the docs today??

You could join the 'bun in the oven' category in the 'trimesters' thread there is a  'waiting for first scan' thread where there are lots of women (myself included) stressing about pg symptoms and needing to hear heartbeats to know its really happened. I have started using that thread cos i dont want to p*ss anyone off by having BFP in my signature on a ttc thread, alltho i could well be back here in 2 weeks if my scan reveals bad news   i am going to the midwife tommorow so she can take some blood and measure my hcg levels (my first blood sample), I am quite seriously haemophobic and i am dreading it

Kate - you sound like an excellent nurse, can you suggest anything to calm me down i am incredibly stressed about this blood test, i usually have to be medicted or restrained but that not possible this time


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Well i still feel really down even after a good chat with bf. I have been looking for jobs on the net but haven't found anything local.Hope you are all having a good day.
Kate-i've emailed you sweetie.

Clare-did you manage to get in at the docs? Any symptoms yet?


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Kate,

Feeling alot better today, thanks for asking. Really tired though, it seems to take me a week to recover after a late night, must be getting old !! Big 3-0 in November!! Glad your headache has gone.

Mel- sorry to hear about your referral not being sent. I bet you are really p****d off. I felt like that when the doc told me the wait for lap and dye was 2 months and it turned out to be 5 months!!. It's soooo frustrating having to wait all the time, especially when it is from someones incompetence. I really hope that now the referrals been sent your appointment will come through quickly. The waiting game is so hard. We all understand how you feel so don't be scared to have a moan.  

Jenny- sorry to hear you got a BFN

Julie- good luck with the test.

Love Emma x x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Mel i'd really keep on to the hospital and GP's to make sure you get your reffereal thru as soon as possible now.  

BB I did say Hi in the waiting for 1st scan but still feel its not real etc.  No didn't get into docs today! by the time managed to get thru all the appointments had gone.  I'm so tired today think that might be a sign after being at work.  (.)(.) are tender and back hurting again now but cramps have gone


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi BB u poor thing do u really hate blood tests? I love taking bloods but hate having it done to me!!

Can the docs not give u anything to calm u down? All i can say is relax and get the nurse to explain as she is going along.

Take care

Kate xx


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

morning guys how are we all today?

Clare  how are you feeling,  ?

every day that gets closer to the day we lost our last angel full me with more worry, but then again every day i don't bleed fills me with a bit more hope which is more scary than the worry!!!!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

honey.  It must be hard, I'm on constant knicker checking and I've never had a m/c before.  Trying to think my postive and lower my stress levels but not working really.  Still no real signs which also worries me!  Going to try the docs again today.


----------



## MummytoKeira (Jan 5, 2005)

Morning all

Honeybun~ I know exactly how you feel...it takes the whole excitement away doesn't it.

Clare~ Hope you get a docs appt today...its a pain getting any appt nowadays!!!!

As for me I tested yesterday which is potentially very early and it came up positive!!! And then done another first thing this morning and its negative..so feel totally confused this morning...Gonna try and hold out as long as possible now as this testing malarkey is not good for my nerves or my poor DH!!!!! Keep telling myself a positive is never wrong but a negative is not always right!!!!! Or am I just deluding myself

Love to you all
Em xx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning all!

Em- I think you are right, a BFP would only come up if the pg hormones were present and a negative is unreliable especially if you have tested early. It sounds promising to me. I hope the good luck everyone is having will rub off on the rest of us.

Clare- hope you get in at docs today.

BB- Good luck with the bood test. Try not to watch what she's doing. That always makes me feel queezy!

Honeybun-Sorry to hear you are feeling stressed.  

Mel- How are you today?

Love Emma x


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

EM,  babes did you use the same sort of tests both times,  different test have different strength levels and can pick up different amounts of the hormone,

How positive was your positve?


----------



## MummytoKeira (Jan 5, 2005)

honeybun16 said:


> EM, babes did you use the same sort of tests both times, different test have different strength levels and can pick up different amounts of the hormone,
> 
> How positive was your positve?


They are the same tests...the first one after some time has come clearly with a line!!!!

Em xx


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

how long after babes?  as there is a risk if you read a test too late you can get an evaporation line rather than a positive,

Though i'm not saying this is what's happened,  do you temp at all? that can give you a clue as to what is happening  and how long is a normal cycle for you, how many DPO do you think you are?


----------



## MummytoKeira (Jan 5, 2005)

The line came up about 4 minutes approx...not immediately..maybe its an evaporation line!!! I will be 14 day DPO tomorrow..however if i go by 28 day cycle my period should be due on Saturday!!! My cycles fluctuate between 25~28 days!!!! I should learn my lesson not to test early...but can't help myself!!!! 

Em xx


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

oh babes,  trust me i know how difficult it can be to wait, i've had cycles where i've been desperate to test from about 8DPO i was that sure and then - 

If you are not due until Saturday then it is still really early,  try and hang in there honey,  if the test line came up after 4 mins that's a good sign as it's still within the time frame,

have you got another test can you hold out until abit later in the week to give your body chance to build up the hormones?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Morning girls hope everyone is ok

Good luck em try another test hun

Well i wish the sun would come out so i can go to the pub!!! lol

Kate xx


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

HI ALL,

She got me, well is getting me, brown discharge sorry TMI and now th ecramps, i think she's gonna be here in full force very soon.

Back to the drawing board and exhausting my poor DH.

Good luck to you all.

Juliex


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way..........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,57969.0.html


----------

